# ( S ) Specialized S WORKS Aufkleber



## raven1 (29. Juni 2007)

Hallo, möchte meinen ziemlich viel gefahrenen Specialized Epic S works Rahmen neu Pulverbeschichten lassen. 
Wer kann mir weiterhelfen, woher bekomme ich neue Rahmen-Aufkleber, wichtig wäre der S-works Schriftzug am Unterrohr, alle anderen werden öfter ja in  eb... .com -/de angeboten. Würde mich über Informationen sehr freuen !! Danke im voraus


----------



## 1162400 (18. Januar 2008)

Hallo,
weis nicht ob die Angelegenheit noch aktuell ist. Habe auch ein S-Works M5 und die Schriftzüge kann man(n) glatt mit dem Fingernagel abkratzen. Mir wurde von einem Specializedhändler aus FfM (wer das wohl ist?!), ein Lackierer in Usingen empfohlen. Der Scannt die Schriftzüge auch ein und würde die nach Aussage des Händlers originalgetreu aufbringen. Da ich mit meinen Schriftzügen enorme Probleme habe, kann ich Dich gerne auf dem laufenden halten bzw. hier weiter Infos posten.
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossmäxer (18. Januar 2008)

bei meinem m5 kann man die nicht abkratzen XD...und bei meinem fact10 auch nicht. bei welchem jahrgang war das so?.... aber du kannst bestimmt bei nem aufkleber hersteller / shop das logo nachmachen lassen, das du aus dem i-net hast.
grüße ben


----------



## 1162400 (18. Januar 2008)

Servus,
ein Epic M5, Bj. 2005. Schwarz eloxiert und der Schriftzug geht wahnsinnig leicht zu entfernen. Macht mich glatt wahnsinnig ;-)
Grüße


----------



## jones (18. Januar 2008)

1162400 schrieb:


> Servus,
> ein Epic M5, Bj. 2005. Schwarz eloxiert und der Schriftzug geht wahnsinnig leicht zu entfernen. Macht mich glatt wahnsinnig ;-)
> Grüße



bei meinem 06-er stumpjumper  - auch eloxiert - gehen die schriftzüge auch relativ leicht runter. 

beim kollegen waren sie an seinem 04-er rahmen nach einem zug mit dem hdr sogar ganz weg

scheint ein beständiges problem zu sein


----------



## 1162400 (18. Januar 2008)

Servus,
habe auch schon sehr viel im Internet über das o. g. Problem recherchiert und rein gar nichts gefunden. Wenn aber z. B. jemand ein gebrauchtes Specialized aus den betroffenen Generationen in der "Bucht" angeboten hat, dann meist mit dem Hinweis auf Gebrauchsspuren am Schriftzug. Der Lack - im Übrigen auch bei mir - ist einwandfrei (eloxiert halt)!!!

Aber wer fährt z. B. `nen Benz ohne Stern. Ihr versteht mich!?

Also wenn jemand Erfahrungen hat mit neuen Schriftzügen und/oder Kulanz vom Hersteller, dann raus damit! 

Grüße

P.S.: Ich fahre keinen Benz!!! War nur so zur Verdeutlichung ;-)


----------



## crossmäxer (18. Januar 2008)

ach jetzt verstehe ich, ich dachte dein rahmen wäre mit aufklbern bestückt, die er bei sich auch runter machen und nachmachen könnte. uups das hab ich auf der rolle geschrieben, war wol doch zu lange drauf =))...ja klar bei den eloxierten geht der schriftzug ab, is aber bei jeder marke mit eloxiertem rahmen und auflackierter schrift so, denke ich.
greetz


----------



## Master2 (3. Juni 2010)

schaut mal bei E-Bay, da werden gerade welche vertickt...


----------

